# Genes are Everything



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 2, 2017)

https://www.abqjournal.com/1039718/genes-are-everything.html

Crossing LGDs on non-LGD breeds is always frowned upon - and a very bad and unprofessional practice.  The American Sheep Industry has come out against it some time ago and it was also part of my writing for their Loss Prevention Manuals for their Working Dog Liability Insurance Program.

The author lifted much of his material from sources I recognize, but that's to be expected I guess.

The "Livestock Guardian Dogs Association" has really not ever existed and was a "title" affiliated with the people behind an LGD website that is old with very dated material on it.

But its a good overview of LGDs, and the end comment about them being a wreck of not treated seriously as the commitment and work they can be, is very true.  They are not for everyone nor do they suit every situation. Some folks are better off investing in good fences and other less time consuming predator deterrents that don't eat dog food and require vet bills and proactive health care and training and time…lots of time!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 2, 2017)

BrendaMNgri said:


> But its a good overview of LGDs, and the end comment about them being a wreck of not treated seriously as the commitment and work they can be, is very true. They are not for everyone nor do they suit every situation. Some folks are better off investing in good fences and other less time consuming predator deterrents that don't eat dog food and require vet bills and proactive health care and training and time…lots of time!



I agree 100%. I am very happy with my dogs and honestly can't imagine my life without them, but I got lucky when I got my first dog.  When I  moved to the country I was terrified of being here alone, outside, at night. My husband is gone all week so I made darn sure I was home and chores done before dark. Then came kidding season and it was all I could do to walk the 200' to the barn. I hated not having fences where I could see my boundaries and it wasn't wild life I was afraid of, it was people. 

After two years of raising goats I convinced DH that I needed an LGD. We had good fences for the goats and hot wire top and bottom, in and out. But I was still terrified that the coyotes I heard around me every night were going to get in. DH finally agreed to the dog (he had heard the constant barking stories) and I got a 4 month old pup that had never been handled other than for shots. Well it took me about a week and fortunately that puppy really wanted to be loved on and she became an instant soul mate. I did not know that she might chase goats so at 4 months she started living with the goats and to my knowledge never chased a one. And she doesn't bark needlessly. She is truly the best dog ever for a first time LGD owner; I was lucky.  And my life changed.  I felt safe outside, I knew that if Sigueme wasn't barking I was ok. Having her completely changed the way I lived my life and I could come and go about my land with no concerns, truly a life changer.  A few months later I got a male pup and he barked at the sun, the moon, the stars, the wind, you name it. The neighbors hated him, my husband hated that the neighbors complained and DH and I had many an argument over dogs but I knew that I would never be without an LGD while raising livestock.  Unfortunately we had to put Buddy down when he was about 2 yrs old. The LGDs that I have now only bark when needed.

Fences are great, and dogs are a lot of work, but they do a job that a fence can't do.


----------

